# fly rod and orvis reel



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

fly logic 9ft 8/9wt rod, orvis clearwater classic reel, alum travel tube, all brand new!!!! 220.00 cl 713 410 9407 hm 713 661 6264 thanks


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

ok you beat me down 200.00 cash thanks!!!


----------

